# Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau



## Thomas3619 (4. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,


ich möchte mir einen Bachlauf nächste Woche bauen. Folgende Fragen dazu:

- kann ich Vlies mit Zement einschlemmen - so ähnlich wie mit der Matte von naturagart. oder geht das nicht. 
- ich habe lehmboden mit wenigen steinen. reicht da 1mm pvc mit vlies 250g? ein teichfachgeschäft meinte ich könne ja das vlies auch doppelt legen. 
- ich habe den teich mit epdm ausgelegt- sollte ich w/ abdichtung der verbindung zum bachlauf auch wieder epdm nehmen??
- sollte man einen bachlauf überhaupt mit zement einschlemmen ( also die folie obendrauf) oder ist die arbeit nicht notwendig-  wie habt ihr es gemacht??

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten


----------



## Klausile (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

Hallo Thomas,

ich habe auch gerade einen Bachlauf gebaut und möchte versuchen deine Fragen so gut ich kann zu beantworten:

1. Man kann Vlies mit Mörtel einschlämmen, Beton würde ich nicht nehmen, Mörtel klebt besser - Aber auf jeden Fall einen Mörtel mit Trass-Zement verwenden.

2. Ich habe auch Lehmboden mit wenigen Steinen, ich habe nur 250 Vlies verwendet, allerdings habe ich EPDM Verwendet, PVC vertraue ich nicht wirklich.

3. Ich würde auch wieder EPDM nehmen, bei mir war zum Glück vom Teich genug übrig, Ich denke du wirst nicht so viel Folie brauchen, da lohnt es sich schon die EPDM Folie zu verwenden. Lässt sich mit einem Kleber namens Fix-All übrigens prima verkleben.

4. Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich habe den Bachlauf aus Sand geformt, die Folie drüber, und dann Porphyr-Bruchplatten mit Mörtel eingesetzt (natürlich ein Mörtel mit Trass-Zement)
Das ganze habe ich dann ca. 10 Tage trocknen lassen, bevor ich den Bachlauf in Betrieb genommen habe. Ich habe auch den PH-Wert nach in Betriebnahme des Bachlaufes mehrfach kontrolliert und konnte keine Veränderung feststellen.

Gruß Klaus

p.s. Ich gebe es so wieder wie ICH es gemacht habe/hätte - sicher gibt es noch viele Meinungen dazu von anderen Bachläufern


----------



## HaMaKi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

Hallo Thomas,

wir basteln gerade an unserem Bachlauf und bauen nach dem System: Lehm (gestampft), darauf Vlies (haben noch 900er von NG vom Teichbau über), darauf Folie (PVC, ebenfalls vom Teichbau übrig und kann so problemlos miteinander verklebt werden).
Wenn dann alles so funktioniert wie es soll (nach Probelauf) werden darin noch Grasmatten-Reste verlegt, die mit (wie Klaus schon schreibt) Trass-Zement (Mörtel) eingeschlemmt und mit Steinen dekoriert werden.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir ein wenig in Deiner Entscheidungsfindung weiter. Viel Erfolg beim Bau.

Gruß  Marita


----------



## Thomas3619 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

Hallo Marita, welche Maße hat denn Euer Bachlauf?? So Tiefe etc. 

Hallo Klaus - hört sich auch bei Dir gut an. Diesen Trass-Zement gibt es doch schon fertig- oder. Hält der auf Vlies oder reist der. Sollte man ihn eigentlich noch färben ??


----------



## sister_in_act (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

hi
Trass Zement gibts fertig im Baumarkt  in 25 kg Säcken

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Klausile (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

Hallo Thomas,

der Trass-Zement bzw. Trass-Mörtel hält auf Vlies, wenn du dafür sorgst dass er nicht zu schnell trocknet, reißt er auch nicht. Wenn der Untergrund sich aber bewegt, reißt irgendwann jeder Mörtel.

Einfärben ist geschmackssache. Ich habe meinen Bachlauf mit grauen Steinen umbaut, somit passt die Farbe Grau ganz gut.

Wenn du den Mörtel im Baumarkt kaufst, wird er dort meist als "Mörtel für Natursteinmauer" Verkauft. Das darin Trass-Zement verwendet wurde findet sich dann auf der Rückseite.
Achte bitte auf den Preis - ich habe den 25 Kg Sack schon für 7,45 € gekauft, hab ihn aber auch schon für 15,90 € gesehen.
Es gibt auch Mörtel oder Fertigbeton für 2,30 € für den 40 Kg Sack - das ist dann aber garantiert keiner mit Trass-Zement

Gruß Klaus


----------



## HaMaKi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

@ Klaus
den gleichen Mörtel verwenden wir auch. 

@Thomas
die fertigen Maße kann ich Dir leider noch nicht geben; wir bauen noch. Bin beim ersten Becken (werden also Becken mit Staustufen). Das 1.Becken hat eine Tiefe von ca. 30cm / Länge ca. 1m. Da die Neigung des ehemaligen Teich-Aushubes nicht allzu groß ist; werden aus den geplanten 3 wohl nun 2 Becken. Gesamtlänge ca. 2,50 - 3m (mit Staustufen).

Gruß Marita


----------



## Cleud (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Bachlauf- Fragen zum Bau*

Hallo!

Ich bin noch relativer Teich-Neuling, und wir planen auch, dieses Jahr noch einen hübschen Bachlauf zu bauen mit kleinem Wasserfall am Anfang zu bauen...
Allerdings stellt einen das ja vor die eine oder andere Herausforderung (um das mal so zu nennen  )

Leider bin ich auch im Thema Baustoffe nicht wirklich drin (wenn ich eure Diskussion hier so verfolge), deswegen bitte Tipps für Dummies 

Also, wo fang ich an zufragen?
unser Teich ist so ca. 60m³ groß, Maße irgendwas um die 11m x 7m und oval. An der Seite vom Haus geht ein Terassensteg n bissl über die Wasserfläche drüber (da drunter wird das Wasser abgepumpt) und am anderen Ende ist der Flachwasserbereich mit Pflanzen (ich werd mal schaun, dass ich demnächst ein Foto hochlade), wo der Bachlauf reinmünden soll. Unsere Pummpe schafft wohl um die 12.000l pro Stunde (falls ich mich da jetzt nicht täusche... :? )
Die Rohre sind schon verlegt und eigentlich kanns mit Bachlauf bauen losgehen...

Nun grübeln wir: wir hätten gern einen kleinen, nicht zu lauten aber hübsch anzusehenden Wasserfall, und dann einen kleinen Bach, der sich so 5-10m langschlängelt, mit kleiner Brücke drüber und wo das Wasser auch stehenbleibt, wenn die Pumpe mal nicht läuft. 
Wie breit und tief darf der Bachlauf sein, gibts da ne Faustformel?
und wie gestalte ich das ganze möglichst hübsch und auch halbwegs naturnah? kann ich die Teichfolie nehmen, die vom Teichbau übrig ist?
Was ratet ihr mir?

LG
Claudi


----------

